# Working on GROwing Monsters And Cloning Shrimps



## mstenholm (Jan 18, 2010)

That's what WU Project: 5783 (Run 10, Clone 51, Gen 7) seems to be about.   That is not the reason that I joined F@H. Good thing that I didn't buy a Xeon rig for folding. I'm not ready to cloned shirmps and Monsters ?!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 18, 2010)

Seems like the Stanfors guys having a bit of fun

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6366693

I'm just 4 days behind the rest of the world. The Xeon project is back on track. Just need some funding.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, they were working on acronyms for the "Gromacs" core that has been the workhorse for F@H and will be retired when GPU3 spins up. Don't you just love geek humor?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 18, 2010)

I remember reading something about that, of course its just a joke 

GROMACS


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 18, 2010)

I did smile when I found out. Sad that my engineer brain only sees numbers


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2010)

i lold


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 18, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> i lold



I LMAO'ed


----------

